
Best of San Francisco - phanatic7
http://thetwohalves.com/2012/03/best-of-san-francisco/#.T5xV17_5YEw.hackernews
======
dustineichler
Does anyone know what hike this is?

[http://thetwohalves.com/wp-
content/uploads/2012/03/P3110256-...](http://thetwohalves.com/wp-
content/uploads/2012/03/P3110256-1024x768.jpg)

~~~
mc32
You can walk/jog/bike/drive across the bridge from SF and get to Battery
Spencer just on the other side (Conzelman Rd.) It tends to be windy up there.
That image might have been taken just around Kirby cove road (dirt road
-gated, but you can walk/bike down).

[http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Conzelman+Road,+Sausalito,+CA&...](http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Conzelman+Road,+Sausalito,+CA&hl=en&ll=37.827641,-122.482216&spn=0.006534,0.010954&sll=37.827548,-122.480414&sspn=0.013067,0.021908&oq=Conzelman+&t=h&hnear=Conzelman+Rd,+Sausalito,+Marin,+California+94965&z=17)

